# New Developer Question



## StyrofoamSUV (Jul 16, 2006)

Hello all. I have looked briefly at the Banana and HME SDK's and was wondering if it's possible to do anything with the current list of Recordings, such as retrieve a list of the current Recordings, play them, delete them, etc.

I see that the FAQs say that the apps cannot control the DVR features, but what about something as simple as sorting the Recordings List? Any idea when we can control the DVR?

Thanks,
Josh


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

It's possible to retrieve the Now Playing List, TiVoToGo .tivo files, and the extended metadata for them, but that's all. You can't manipulate any of it on the TiVo units themselves. They have received numerous requests for this kind of functionality and employees have hinted that it's something they want to do, but so far they haven't publically released anything they may have brewing behind the scenes.

See this thread for the retrieval protocol information:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=215838&highlight=protocol

and the TiVo documentation:
http://tivo.com/developer/download_resources.asp


----------

